# 3x3, Guhong vs Lingyun vs something else.



## Fepp (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey there. I'm soon going to buy a couple of new cubes, a Megaminx, a 4x4 and maybe 1-2 3x3.

What Megaminx and 4x4 brand do you think I should get? 

And about 3x3, what do you recommend, Guhong or Lingyun? Or any other brand? I already have FII, Ghosthand I and Ghosthand II. 

=)


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

If you get one A-V. It's great after being broken in and Lubix. If you get two 3x3's A-V and GuHong. For 4x4 I recommend Dayan. I believe mf8 megaminxs are good


----------



## Fepp (Oct 26, 2010)

Thaks alot for your advice.

I've heard that 4x4 QJ mini and LanLan 4x4 are recommended, what do you think of those?

Hmm, so A-V first hand, and if two A-V and Guhong. Isn't Lingyun as good as Guhong?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 26, 2010)

Reverse corner cutting on a Lingyun is better (I've never handled the cube only watched reviews) so that makes it a good OH cube but it also pops much more than GuHongs. Not just one piece pops either I've seen explosions of 4+pieces. I have handled GuHongs and they're really nice when lubed and tensioned well. I do recommend A-V first. It's my current main but I've had it a while so it's broken in quite nicely. I have no experience with any 4x4 other than my Dayan and Rubiks brand. I believe that Faz uses a mini Qj and they're supposed to be extremely fast but Faz was locking up on his during his WR single and so I'm not sure how it will handle. I have no knowledge of the LanLan 4x4. My Dayan tends to pop maybe once every 10 solves or so and its a little cumbersome after the third one but not too annoying. I'm still pretty slow at 4x4 so I don't really worry about popping until 3x3 phase.


----------



## Fepp (Oct 27, 2010)

Okey, thanks really much! Then I'm pretty sure it will be a GuHong and an A-V! I'm going to search abit more about 4x4 and megaminx. Thanks!


----------



## avgdi (Oct 27, 2010)

Get a Maru 4x4, and a Mf8 Megaminx.


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 27, 2010)

I have both a Guhong and a Lingyun. They feel like completely different cubes so I couldn't say wholeheartedly that one is better than the other, though I personally prefer the guhong slightly. The guhong is a rather smooth (but squeaky?) cube. Lingyun was extremely rough feeling at first, but much less so after breaking it in. Now it just feels rather crispy.
I haven't had a ton of pops with my Lingyun, but it does pop every now and then. My guhong doesnt pop.


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think 
*MF8 MEGAMINX type 2*
is better and good choice 

Because *MEFFERTS megaminx* is heavy,
hard to mod and to maintain but good in 
speedcubing.

while

*MF8 type 1 megaminx* is also good in speedcubing,
but only if it is moded like MEFFERTS.


----------



## Fepp (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks! It feels like almost everybody prefers Guhong over Lingyun, so I think there will be a Guhong. Maybe a A-V too, but at least not a Lingyun.

MF8 type 2, you say. Other people recommended QJ megaminx. What do you think?


----------



## GIULIANO0419 (Oct 27, 2010)

QJ Megaminx is a MEFFERTS CLONE so it is like mefferts but it has a wierd scheme and it's center piece has a QJ named on all center 



Fepp said:


> Thanks! It feels like almost everybody prefers Guhong over Lingyun, so I think there will be a Guhong. Maybe a A-V too, but at least not a Lingyun.
> 
> MF8 type 2, you say. Other people recommended QJ megaminx. What do you think?


----------



## theace (Oct 27, 2010)

Get a GuHong, MF8 Type 2 Megaminx, Maru or DaYan 4x4 and THIS lol jk. You could try the A - V. It's good I hear.


----------



## bluedasher (Oct 27, 2010)

Gat a Guhong 3x3 and a Haiyan Memory. I would recommend a QJ megaminx. Not a lot of people prefer this over MF8, but I like the fact that the QJ is heavier. I would recommend a Mini QJ. The Lanlan is big and doesn't cut the inner layers at all. Technically the Lanlan isn't big, it is the same size as all other 4x4's, however get a mini QJ.


----------



## Wickex (Oct 27, 2010)

For 4x4 I wouldn't advise getting a QJ. Because it doesn't have springs, it locks up a lot. I've heard a lot of good things about the Maru 4x4 and the Dayan, so I would suggest looking into those 2 cubes.


----------



## gavnasty (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not saying this is how every mini QJ is. anyway, I dropped my mini QJ on my bathroom tiles and it exploded. I couldn't put it back together because a couple of the pieces broke. Then I cried because I was just starting to get 4x4x4 =(.

...Now I wanna buy another one.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 28, 2010)

What about the new Alpha Feng V(full)?


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> What about the new Alpha Feng V(full)?


 
I feel like we should give him tried and true reliable cubes. I have no doubt that this cube will be good but GuHongs and A-V's are known to be top cubes and used by many cubers.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 28, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> What about the new Alpha Feng V(full)?


 
*Alpha V-SV*

(or Alpha V-f if you prefer to call it this way)


----------



## Cubezz (Oct 28, 2010)

Maru 4x4
Mf8 VII Megaminx
GuHong 3x3


----------



## PalashD (Oct 28, 2010)

how good is a maru 4x4 compared to a LanLan 4x4


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 28, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> *Alpha V-SV*
> 
> (or Alpha V-f if you prefer to call it this way)


 I didn't know what yo call it but that is how camcuber says it.


----------



## theace (Oct 28, 2010)

LanLan is BAD compared to the Maru


----------



## Fepp (Oct 28, 2010)

Okey, then what type if not Maru on 4x4x4? I don't think I'm gonna order from lightake this time, they had like 1month shippingtime to Europe. Another site had just 6 days so even if it will be a little expensivier it's worth it I think. The site doesn't have Maru. Is QJ mini a good choise in that case? How much worse is QJ compared to Maru? If it's not too much I gonna go for QJ mini.

Still havn't made up my mind - Guhong / Lingyun / A-V, but it seems most people like the Guhong a little more?

Thanks alot everybody.


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 27, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Get a Maru 4x4, and a Mf8 Megaminx.


 
they dont sell the maru anymore, those vcube guys thought it was patent infringement, so they banned it. it was a great cube though...


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 27, 2010)

try the Dayan+MF8 4x4. It's about as good as the Maru...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 27, 2010)

Solrac9 said:


> try the Dayan+MF8 4x4. It's way better than the Maru...


 hmm.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 27, 2010)

Solrac9 said:


> they dont sell the maru anymore, those vcube guys thought it was patent infringement, so they banned it. it was a great cube though...


 Who are you addressing? Don't bump topics like months old, or double post. Or use bd grammer lik ths. For some reason, I have a feeling you haven't any of these cubes.


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 27, 2010)

GIULIANO0419 said:


> QJ Megaminx is a MEFFERTS CLONE so it is like mefferts but it has a wierd scheme and it's center piece has a QJ named on all center


 
Nah, the MF8 II Megaminx is better. THe QJ pops a ton for me, and it's so loose.


----------

